# Coding Auditor



## yta109 (Jun 4, 2009)

I found a coding auditor position and wanted to know how many charts per hour one should be auditing per hour.  I am not coding auditor.
How many charts should one be able to audit per hours for inpatient cases? How many of outpatient cases?


----------

